# Hit a rock with my black and decker electric mower and now the engine won't turn



## mcvongsa (May 9, 2011)

Hi all!

So this weekend, I decided to mow my lawn, my neighbors lawn, and my neighbor's neighbor's lawn. I consider myself a good samaritan :wink:

Aaanyway, as I was mowing the 8 foot seagrass (not really that bad), I hit a rock with my lawnmower. The engine immediately cut out. I tried turning it on and you can hear the humm of the motor but it does not turn. I looked on the underside...the blade is fine, but the nut and blade washers are a bit out of place. I tried turning the blade with my hand but it wouldn't budge, so i used my foot instead. I kept spinning the blade until it felt like it would turn easily.

I thought i might have fixed it so I turned the engine on and it worked. As soon as the blade touched the grass, it stopped dead cold again. This is a 12-amp black and decker corded electric mower. If i remove the blade, the motor runs fine.

Any ideas of how / what is wrong? My neighbors are willing to help me out for the next couple weeks but i'm sure they'll get sick of mowing my lawn for the rest of the summer! 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mikeinri (Dec 2, 2009)

If the motor runs without the blade, you may be lucky enough not to have bent the shaft. You might try to replace everything you just removed (blade, bolt, etc.) and see how it works, maybe one of those components is bent enough to cause enough friction to stop the motor under load.

Good luck.

Mike


----------



## mcvongsa (May 9, 2011)

Thanks Mike! I was doing more research and someone mentioned ball bearings and maybe one is lost or damaged or something. Do you think this has one of those symptoms?


----------

